# Jock and Aurora



## Codybear (Jan 9, 2009)

i just ordered Jock Horror and Aurora Indica from Nirvana.  Anybody familiar with these strains from Nirvana.  I just finished White Widow and BC Mango from BCSeedking.  We really liked the Mango.  It seemed hands down the favorite of friends and family.  Just seemed my female to male ratio on the white widow was not very good.  maybe 4 of 15 were females plus one hermie.  Mango was better.  50/50.


----------



## Vegs (Jan 10, 2009)

I've have not grown either but will be getting Mango in the near future. It sounds yummy! I know I'll be getting Aurora Indica sometime soon as well.


----------



## Codybear (Jan 10, 2009)

My mangos were freebies but ended up being the bell of the ball.  I started them in 16 oz plastic cups for outside and the spent tooooo long in these cups but still amazed me when transplanted into bigger pots and finished off inside.  they were a more consistent plant than the WW also.  I love the unexpected.  And freebies.


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 11, 2009)

The Jock has been on my wish list for a while now but i have not grown it.  You cant go wrong with a triple cross like that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It will be in my garden soon but there is just soo many seeds I want to order.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 11, 2009)

You will like the Aurora. Powerful stone, very sticky, nice smell. Low odour.


----------



## raoulduke2.0 (Jan 11, 2009)

The Jock Horror is my next grow, the Aurora my current. Leafminer speaketh the truth on the odor tip. They are very gluttonous with the nutes too. Can't seem to overfeed them.


----------



## FieldsofOH (Jan 11, 2009)

The Jock Horror from Nirvana...seems to need a little longer on veg time. Plant seem to grow faster than the roots. Mine, little more than doubled in size in flower. Took a long time to finish. But was really worth the wait...

Happy Growing!

Peace.


----------



## Codybear (Jan 11, 2009)

Very helpful.  I have only used dirt in the past but was thinking on maybe trying to think up a simple hydro setup to try with maybe 1 or 2 of my next crop.  I'll hit the hydro section for more on that.  thanks


----------



## leafminer (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah, me too, Codybear. I want to see if it really does work as well as people say. I've got a big ole aquarium pump lying around somewhere so maybe I will try a couple of DWC's (Is that the right thing?  I always think it means Deep Water Closet. What a thought .... gah...)


----------



## Codybear (Jan 16, 2009)

leafminer, do you know if a $$$$ nute tester is necessary to  go Deep Water Closet ( I liked that).  thats really the only thing holding me back.  Not that i wouldnt mind upgrading in the future and owning one.  thanks


----------



## Codybear (Jan 26, 2009)

i got mail today.  Sweet.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 26, 2009)

I dunno. I mooch around the hydro people messages and I learned about the pH testing and so on but I dunno ... maybe I should build a bubble cloner with it instead, I could sure use one


----------

